# Posting Messages 2012 APS



## opcougar (9 Mar 2012)

Anyone in the know have a rough idea when these will start getting sent out? I am not talking about outcan or special appointment postings here, just intra-province and out of province postings


----------



## aesop081 (9 Mar 2012)

You will see very few posting messages until after the federal budget is out.

I'm waiting for mine too.


----------



## Cansky (9 Mar 2012)

General most posting messages don't get cut until after 1 Apr due to the FY.  All about where the money comes from.  If cut in March then its from the previous years budget.  Its much more complicated than that but that the nut shell.  I too am waiting for a message that may not come due to cuts that have already been announce for my trade in regards to moves.  So the waiting game begins.


----------



## McG (9 Mar 2012)

Kirsten Luomala said:
			
		

> If cut in March then its from the previous years budget.


That is not how it works.  For a move that will happen next FY, the money will come from next FY regardless if the posting message is cut this month or next.

CDN Aviator has the right answer.  Normally posting messages come out sometime in March.  This year there has been a decision to hold off on all the messages that can be held-off until after the federal budget (so there are a tiny few who do have messages).  This delay will allow time to confirm that the CF is not committing to more moves than it can afford.


----------



## 211RadOp (22 Mar 2012)

I have just recieved some messages for my MCpls.  They are starting to come out for ACISS anyway.


----------



## Pommet (22 Mar 2012)

Supply Tech messages have been out since march 8th


----------



## mpdid (22 Mar 2012)

Saw some non OUTCAN/Semi-Iso posting messages for Clerks today.


----------



## CountDC (23 Mar 2012)

clerk messages for those posted in Canada were delayed as the CMs have been waiting for authority to release them.  I imagine the same for others.    Those posted locally can be actioned as there are no finances involved ie ASU Stad to HMCS ATHABASKAN.  Of course if the person already on the ship is slated for a cost move both messages will most likely be tied up.


----------



## mpdid (23 Mar 2012)

Yeah, I got an email about that. But I did see a few clerk cost move posting messages, most importantly, my replacement. Haven't seen mine as of yet, they will come soon enough.


----------



## armyvern (24 Mar 2012)

Pommet said:
			
		

> Supply Tech messages have been out since march 8th



Just a few though; those moves that must happen regardless of what the budget holds, or inner-base and no-cost moves.

The remainder (ie: the vast majority) will not be cut until the first week of April, and for the majority of those, the COS dates will be ~ 11 Jul.

I've got 1 Sup Tech posting message so far for our Regt and that's for a posting with a COS of 04 May; careers is sending me the rest the first week of April --- and that is expected to be for ~12 personnel. Nor am I expecting the message for my Tfc Tech, my cooks or my truckers who are posted this APS in until April as per their career managers.


----------



## opcougar (27 Mar 2012)

Msg rx'd today for myself, cost move within Ontario.

Next on the to-do list : Put house on the market then contact IRP ( I know it should be the other way round )


----------



## dapaterson (27 Mar 2012)

Well, according to this, some folks are getting their posting messages...


----------



## armyvern (27 Mar 2012)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> Well, according to this, some folks are getting their posting messages...



Yeah, you're right. 

Some folks get those announced by message to the masses though. Not I.  8)


----------



## dapaterson (27 Mar 2012)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Some folks get those announced by message to the masses though. Not I.  8)



Not yet


----------



## DELTADOG13 (28 Mar 2012)

me neither! Still waiting......... :facepalm:


----------



## mpdid (29 Mar 2012)

DELTADOG13 said:
			
		

> me neither! Still waiting......... :facepalm:



Same here, but I believe mine will be later in July or early August. My replacement is due to come mid July though. We will see, I'm not worried. Business as usual. I promised my bosses no posting slumps!


----------



## 211RadOp (29 Mar 2012)

If my replacement's message is in, can I go into a slump?  I can't find the DAOD on posting slumps.


----------



## mpdid (30 Mar 2012)

Haha, nice. There should be a DAOD, but it was probably superseded.

My post was being facetious, hope that got through. This internet thing is tough sometimes.


----------



## Pat in Halifax (30 Mar 2012)

There is an old CFAO making it's rounds re slumps. Someone must have a copy of it - Come on!

I do know that for some of the higher NCM ranks, some of the CMs are getting together with their counterparts in the trades to re look at the summer posting plot. I am speculating here but I suspect it is partly the current cessation of CRA extensions and or the unexpectedly high release/retirements at the WO/PO1 ranks and up. Though my own timeline to return to Halifax is still summer, exactly where, is still up in the air. I suspect in the next 7-10 days, the deluge will commence, so...someone find that old CFAO!

Pat


----------



## armyvern (30 Mar 2012)

Pat in Halifax said:
			
		

> There is an old CFAO making it's rounds re slumps. Someone must have a copy of it - Come on!
> ...



CFAO 16-1.


----------



## PMedMoe (30 Mar 2012)

Love it!   :nod:


----------



## Pat in Halifax (30 Mar 2012)

Ha Ha
I just posted it below my name plate to my cubicle!!

Thanx!


----------



## ff149 (30 Mar 2012)

I received my posting message two weeks ago. Surprised it came in when it did, we were thinking it would be after the budget.


----------



## opcougar (4 Apr 2012)

Brookfield consultation done this Monday, appraiser came by yesterday, stager coming next week followed by pictures and listing


----------



## DELTADOG13 (4 Apr 2012)

Ran over to the BOR and poached it! Now to start "Extreme Slumping"! No replacement identified, no problem.....leave chair vacant and put out of office reply on. Wait a minute..........I'm the Base Ops WO........oh well F_ _ k it! LOL


----------



## mpdid (7 Apr 2012)

Lot's of people still waiting. When I get time I look in HRMS to give them peace of mind, but for many, the peace has not come.

Patience.


----------



## opcougar (28 May 2012)

Everyone must have had theirs by now, bar the big boys and gals of course


----------

